# Building a Tear Drop



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

As of today, I am building a tear drop camper for my daughter and her husband. I am going to build two CLC tear drops. My original plan was to build one from a set of plans that I purchased. I built the mold from the plans and then decided to build the rest from CLC's kit of which I ordered for the experience. I will build the second tear drop from the plans saving about $2K in total cost from the shipping and materials I can can get locally. I will be selling the second tear drop to recoup my cost for the two campers. I have no interest in camping.

My garage is a woodshop. My biggest problem is space. I plan to do most of the building in the carport and wheel the mold back into the garage at night.

I will do my best to post on my progress weekly if not more. I'm retired so this may not take but a couple months between fishing.

If anyone is interested in the second camper send me a PM, you can have input on the accessories or just accept the shell. A good deal considering the cost of a tear drop today.

The construction is fiberglass over wood.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Yesterday, I sanded the body panels for the tear drop, then epoxy/fiberglassed panels requiring splices longer than 8' and clamped them flat to my work table. 
Lesson learned, once the plastic has been laid on the wet epoxy and fiberglass, thinking a mistake had been made with alignment, I tried picking up the plastic. The fiberglass sticks to the plastic pulling it from the wood. I decided if there was a mistake I would fix it later. Once the epoxy cured the plastic came right up with no resistance. No mistakes made. 

I previously made the mold from plans from 1/2" Sande plywood. The mold was assembled and disassembled for storage. I'm now ready to reassemble the mold (15min) ensure that it is square for the installation of the teardrop panels. Right now the mosquitos are so bad it is almost unbearable to be out side on the west end of the island. My plan was to build the teardrop under my carport and store the teardrop assembly in the garage at night. the teardrop and mold fit in the garage but does not leave room to work on the teardrop. 

Currently I'm having problems downloading the pictures. I will post them today when I figure this out.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

On Sunday, I reassembled the mould I built from plans and made the structure rigid with screws. I also designed a way to transport the mould in and out of the garage with casters. I'll take pictures of that design today.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Stitched panels together and then stitched to mold. Epoxy and fiberglassed panels together.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Panels are now installed and glassed. Tonight I will start prepping for the bulkhead and galley door stiffener installations.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Got the bulkhead and hatch support installed. Today we are installing the galley floor. The galley stiffeners were rounded with a router table. All parts are sanded with 220 and all of the previous glassed/epoxy, epoxy filler are sanded.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

All of the blotches left over from the epoxy work will disappear when the camper is completely sanded and coated with epoxy.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

The Galley floor and the quarter panels are installed. Tomorrow this back area (bottom galley deck and side panels) will get two coats of epoxy. The inside of the camper is not fiberglassed with the exception of the structural seams. The entire inside will eventually have two coats of epoxy. Outside skin (wood) will be covered with two layers of E-glass and two coats of epoxy. once the teardrop is finished it will be painted with an automotive clear.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Completed assembly of the teardrop floor. The inside of the floor will require two coats of epoxy before the floor is attached to the shell. The bottom side will be fiberglassed/Epoxy at a later time in the assembly. We also laid one coat of Epoxy to the underside of the galley. Today we will apply Epoxy to the floor and second coat to the galley area after sanding.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

The center support beam for the floor was chamfered with the table-saw rounded off with a sander. Drilled and countersunk holes every eight inches. The beam was then glued with epoxied/glass powder mixture.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Second coat on galley area and first on the floor. The pictures do not seem to bee in order of work.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Temp installed the floor yesterday with 2" blocks, then flipped the camper over. This morning I epoxied and fiberglassed the floor to the shell on the inside. Tomorrow I will be able to remove the mold and start glassing the outer shell.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Todays accomplishments. Mould removed. The mould will place in storage until this teardrop is complete. A golf cart cover is perfect for this teardrop. I can now stop rolling it into the garage at night. Hopefully this week I'll start glassing.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Lots of sanding for the next couple of days. Rounding off sharp corners (filling seams with epoxy and fine sawdust) before fiberglass.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

As of this morning the shell is all glassed in now (there is an exception). The shiny spot in the middle was a questionable looking area where it looked like the fiberglass and epoxy was a bit thin. The wife had some wet epoxy and she recovered that area. Now that the epoxy has cured in that area it looks normal. The job tomorrow, sand and clean the sides that was glassed today and apply a coat of epoxy to the shell blending in the fiberglass webbing. The next day, clean and sand the first coat of epoxy and apply a second coat. The second coat will be wet sanded in preparation for the automotive clear coat or varnish. Epoxy does not like the sun it needs UV protection. The exception to the shell being all glassed, the back of the camper has not been closed in yet (missing a panel) and the bottom will need glassed and painted (Black) with a material for road rash. These requirements will come later in the project.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

All fiberglassed except bottom of teardrop and very back of shell. I have about 12 hours of sanding between glassing and two coats of Epoxy. Finished the last coat of epoxy yesterday and cut the openings this morning. I now have more epoxy and glass work in the galley and build the doors. the windows were cutout and the door untouched. The door requires some structure before they will be cutout. Once the doors and the galley is complete the camper will be turn upside down and the bottom structure glassed.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Too bad you can't keep it clear coated, that wood looks nice.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

It is staying natural.

Once completed it will be sanded one last time taking out all the defects (epoxy runs/Sags) and clear coated. I'm debating to put an automotive clear coat (one good sanding) or apply spar varnish. The issue with varnish it requires five or six coats, sanding between coats. Varnish also requires stripping after five to eight years and reapplied. Automotive clear, sand and repaint. I'm wanting Dupont Emron clear. I'm open to recommendation.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Any new updates? Looking awesome so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes, I'll try and get some pictures up today. It's been a bit slow on the build, I took about a week off and it has been mostly sanding, lots of sanding. My last bit of fiberglassing is the bottom of the camper. I have been needing help flipping the camper. It only weighs 180# but its bulky. Yesterday, I had three neighbors help flip it upside down and it is in the garage now. It needs epoxy work and sanding before glassing, starting tomorrow.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Sense my last post, I have cut out the doors, installed the door stiffeners, fitted windows and installed window frames, built and glassed the vent fan bezel and installed on camper. Inverted the camper and placed it in the garage. The bottom and back of the tear drop needs epoxy work and glassed. I need to sand the inside of the vent fan bezel (round over inside edges)


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

I need to get better at documenting my processes. I'll start posting each process. I get busy working and for get to take pictures and then realize I'm finished and did not take pictures during process. 

I will be going into Houston this week to buy the wood for the galley, front storage box and the storage box the camper will sit on top. These items will be built from plans. I still need a trailer.

I'm going to video the build on the second camper. I'm trying to figure out my GoPro and editing. Right now it seems I'm only getting about thirty minutes on the GoPro before the disc is full and battery is low/dead.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

That looks awesome, attention to detail is impressive!


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Applied thickened epoxy on the camper bottom (gaps, seams, screw counter sinks) and laid a fillet along the floor support so that the fiberglass cloth can easily lay flat. Fiberglass ( in this case E-glass) does not like sharp corners. Waiting 24 hours, I then sanded the bottom smooth in prep for fiberglassing.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

As with the rest of the camper the stains will disappear when the epoxy is applied to the fiberglass. Not sure if the bottom will be painted with a special road hazard paint. The camper will be sitting on top of a storage box that will need the paint. I need to call Chesapeake Light Craft and ask technical support since I am building the storage box the camper will be mounted on.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Inside of the Vent Fan Bezel (the camper is currently resting on) was sanded and seams filled with thickened epoxy. 24 hours later the bezel was sanded again and sharp corners rounded for glassing. After a thorough cleaning of the area, the e-glass was cut to fit, laid and epoxy mixed and applied. After about 3 hours I cut the glass and remove the tape before the epoxy/glass has cured. If you let it harden, OMG lots of work to remove the tape and un-epoxied glass.

I currently have 70 hours in this project, most of it is sanding and preparation for glassing. The estimated hours to build the camper only is 250 hours for someone without wood working skills. I have to admit I have had a few head scratching moments. The instruction manual is good but not excellent.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Sorry the pictures are not in order on my Post. The pictures are in order when selected, but when dragged to this page they download in a different order. However, I am comfuser illiterate.

The wrinkles in the fiberglassed seams is from wet thickened epoxy under the glass. The fiberglass is applied on top of wet thickened epoxy and then you apply more epoxy to the glass. The thicken epoxy will move while laying and adjusting the glass causing the thickened epoxy to lump-up or move. The trick is to ensure no air bubbles are present under the glass ensuring a solid bond. All cosmetic. These areas will be covered with additional epoxy, varnish and a head liner.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Today, I finished sanding and cleaning the bottom of the teardrop. I then measured about four inches over the sides from the bottom teardrop floor and masked off with tape. I then taped plastic to the sides to prevent epoxy from getting on the camper shell to reduce more sanding in the future. I cut the fiberglass to fit and laid and smoothed the fiberglass with a three inch overlap on each side from the middle. It took a while to get the wrinkles out and get smooth.

I'm currently waiting on the wife to get home so I can apply the epoxy. This will be a two man job mixing and applying the epoxy about 45 min if I don't have any issues with air bubbles and wrinkles.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Sanded most of the day getting ready to apply more epoxy to the sanded fiberglass and then I'll sand again. My day on the teardrop is usually 9-3. I am also sanding the inside while it is upside down. The inside has been sanded but I am feathering the fiberglass edges. Not sure if it makes a difference since it will have a headliner.

I still do not know why the pictures are not in order. Next post I'll download them in reverse order.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

After sanding the bottom of the camper, I applied the second coat of epoxy. I have since sanded the second coat and it is ready to be varnished before turning the camper right-side up and placed on a trailer of which I still do not have. 

I sanded the wooden hinges and fiberglassed for the two entrance doors and back galley hatch. I also sanded the square frame doublers for the vent fan and glued the two 3/4" parts together, these three parts will be epoxied to the top bezel supporting the vent fan. 

I also sanded most of the interior of the camper while it is upside-down. The interior will have a coat of epoxy and varnished.

Man, I'm tired of sanding.

I have not posted in awhile because I have mot worked on the camper. I have been fishing.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome and a lot work! You deserve a fishing break!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like first class work. Anticipating finished product.

Are you in Spanish grant ?


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

That's some amazing work!


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

I am in Spanish Grant


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

buckweet said:


> Looks like first class work. Anticipating finished product.
> 
> Are you in Spanish grant ?


Yes


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

If I buy a cargo van I'll bring it over along with a case a of beer!


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Finally got a trailer for the camper. A super good deal off of Craig's List. Almost new saving $800 vs a new one.
I fiberglassed the wooden hinges for the doors and back hatch. Started on the frame work for the bezel (vent fan mount).

Last week I also bought all the wood I need to build the storage box the camper will sit on top, the storage box that will mount in front of the camper and the galley. 

Fish from last week. Could not find anyone to go with me so I went out alone.


----------

